# Midway USA March Flyer Online



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm sure most of you know about Midway, but if not, you were probably better off before reading this post. I spend way too much money with these guys. Just got the March flyer (never noticed it online before) so I thought I would share. I'm not paid to post this or anything like that but I can already see a few things that I "need". (Anyone else use that word "need" way more than they should? I am guilty)

Anyway... here is the flyer they have up:

Online Shooting, Reloading, Gunsmithing & Hunting Catalogs at MidwayUSA


----------

